# Help with Knee pads/guards and size ??



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

So here goes, 
I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to knee pads etc
im getting older and can't afford to get all smashed up while having a blast at the weekends..
So after reading on here and various forums etc I decided to order some knee pads ,sending back the ones that don't fit etc.. Don't you just love free returns..
My choices were... Dainese trail skins ( highly rated ) but just didn't fit quite right , Raceface Indy ( just felt like expensive socks..!! ) , 7iDP Transition ( fit me well but just seem like not much protection vs how much they cost.!! ) and lastly 7iDP Flex decided they were a bit too hardcore for me.!! 
So in the end I basically sent them all back..:madman:

Then someone suggested I try POC Joint VPD 2.0 ,they are quite a bit more expensive than all the others I've seen ,so thought ah what the hell I'll try them..!!

So they arrived today, the build quality on them is far superior to all of the others I tried although they do seem a bit hardcore for me ,i went with a medium and the fit on my leg etc is so much better than all the others but they feel a tiny bit tight on my thigh, I used POC's size guide which by far is the most accurate I've used..!! 
Problem is I sit right in the middle of the size guide..

Does anybody know if they will stretch out after using them for a while.??

The thought of sending another pair back is just crazy.!! And these ones aren't free returns. 
I don't want to use them if they are incorrect because they are too expensive to live in the bottom of a cupboard..

Does anybody have any advice or other pad suggestions..??


----------



## noobbiker888 (Jul 12, 2015)

I also wonder what a good fit is supposed to be like as I have 2 sets of sizes (S and M) right now and need to return 1 set. Should it be as tight as possible but not cutting off circulation or as loose as possible without slipping? I feel like both sizes are alright but what's optimal?


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

See my thread above yours ))))

I was at the same position, went with POC VPD 2.0 Med. I was between sizes, went with the smaller, which fitted me tight. All is good, until the muscles grew. Then it starts chafing. So I have to switch to a larger size, but all in all, I think there is no real alternative for POC. This time I'll go for the lighter AIR version I think.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

In my experience, between two sizes go smaller


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Abagrizzli said:


> See my thread above yours ))))
> 
> I was at the same position, went with POC VPD 2.0 Med. I was between sizes, went with the smaller, which fitted me tight. All is good, until the muscles grew. Then it starts chafing. So I have to switch to a larger size, but all in all, I think there is no real alternative for POC. This time I'll go for the lighter AIR version I think.


Well ,I ordered another pair over the weekend "size large" will try both pairs in the next few days and see how it goes..

i was thinking of the AIR version also, let me know if you get them be interested on any fitment issues..


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Will do. Didn't have a time to lurk for reviews though, so I still haven't purchase them.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Large pads arrived and I've now sent both pairs M/L back now.
The large were too big, fit nice on the thigh but too big in every other way.
Mediums which I thought were ok, I tried on for a longer period of time but basically made my legs numb so that's them done..!! I'm gutted I'm right in the middle of their sizes.
So the search continues...


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Get some Ixs Daggers.

Ive got the cleavers, only difference is they are full length shins as well.

Hard shell.
Velcro adjustment.
High up the thigh.

I had a couple of stacks today and I pulled up fine.

Once on hard pack (knee and then palms/elbows)
Second time down a soft dirt mound (chest first, then slid down the mound knees dragging)

Both times I had dirt down my pads, but pads remained in the same place.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Of all the ones I tried, the Dainese Trail Skins fit me the best. And after a few rides, I can't even tell that I have them on. 

You might need to just pick something and give them some time.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Ordered some IXS Flow's, went with the xl as per their size chart..
Will wait and see when they arrive..!! At this rate I will be an expert on knee pad sizing..


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

cannondave said:


> Ordered some IXS Flow's, went with the xl as per their size chart..
> Will wait and see when they arrive..!! At this rate I will be an expert on knee pad sizing..


Honestly I would have gone with something harder. Little harder to pedal in, but way more protection.
Without the shin protection that my cleavers have, the daggers wouldn't get that hot at all.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Hoorah..!!
I've finally found pads that fit me correctly, yep the IXS flow's..
Yes maybe a little more side protection would be good, but these fit well on the thigh and knee don't pinch or rub so far. Will report back after some more use..!!
So for the money I'm happy  when I get a bit more hardcore I'll look for some others with more protection on the sides...


----------

